# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Moteur vrity - recherche avec accents

## biker084

bonjour,
je n'ai plus la documentation du moteur verity (2.6) et je sais que je dois modifier le fichier loc000.lng pour pouvoir effectuer des recherches sur des mots avec accents ( recherche indiffrente). j'ai trouv une note qui parle de remplacer ce fichier par un fichier nomm accentIns.lng  mais je ne l'ai pas. Si quelqu'un avait ce fichier ou connaissait la syntaxe du fichier de configuration cela me retirerait une pine du pied.
Merci  ::roll::

----------

